# Mehrere Probleme mit Linux



## Draxx (28. November 2004)

Hi Forenuser,

leider ist mir kein wirklich guter Titel eingefallen  . Also ich habe mir die Personal CD von Suse 9.1 runtergeladen. Während des Installierends ging alles flott und gut doch nach einem neustart kam nur 

grub>


Ich fing die installation neu an und brach ab damit ich auf das Installiere Linux kam das dann auch ging. Das wäre die 1. Sache die mich schonmal stört.

2.Ich habe einen 700mhz mit 400mb Sd Ram Rechner der als Server fungieren soll. Aber wie kriege ich eine Art autostart hin damit ich nur anschalten muss und Teamspeak,amule und webserver automatisch angehen?


Und ich finde das alles so furchtbar lahm ist, mit Windows xp (jaja sry   ) ging alles schneller aber total instabil dank Ebay gabs Geld   . 


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen falls noch Fragen sind an mich immer her damit..


Mfg Draxx


----------



## Erpel (28. November 2004)

Du willst den Rechner als Server für teamspeak und mehr benutzen?
Schau dir debian (http://www.debian.org) an und lerne den Umgang mit der Shell/SSH.
Das ist meiner Meinung nach das einzig sinnvolle.


----------



## Draxx (28. November 2004)

Naja ich bin aber noch Neuling und habe gehört das Debian selbst für Fortgeschrittene Linux nutzer hart ist


----------



## ByeBye 46085 (29. November 2004)

hi, so viel ich weiss sind die kostenlosen SUSE-Versionen immer eingeschrenkt. Wenn die nicht Lust hast in Debian reinzuarbeiten, dann kann ich dir nur eine der anderen Distributionen mit einfacher Installation empfhelen. (Mandrake oder Fedora).

natürlich ist es Ressourcenverschwendung einen Server mit graphischer Oberfläche laufen zu lassen. Aber die kann man ja deaktivieren.

g chief


----------



## imweasel (29. November 2004)

Hi,

also so schwer finde ich das einrichten von Debian auch nicht und zur Not gibt es super Tutorials dafür.

Aber schau dir z.B. mal Ferdora an, gefällt mir persönlich besser als SuSE.


----------



## TanTe (30. November 2004)

Mir persoenlich gefaellt Fedora Core auch am besten. 
  Nur wozu jedesmal den Rechner starten und dann mit SSH Teamspeek?
  SSH ist meines achtens nach eine Sicherheitsluecke wenn das falsch konfigureit wird.
  Als Autostart dienen bei linux die INIT Ordner oder? funktioniert jedenfalls!

 Zu dem anderen Problem stell mal im bios die Bootplatte auf auto-erkennung hat bei mir geholfen.


----------

